# Caravan door security



## 96302 (Sep 15, 2005)

been looking at products to increase security on caravan door. Im not overly concerned about when im inside, but rather when the van is parked up. We usually leave via the caravan door (cab doors tied together with strap), so this door is the weak point. Now i know if someone really wants in they can just smash a window. Im more concerned with the lowlife who comes along, say in a supermarket carpark, where smashing a window would create attention (hopefully) and sees a easy target with caravan door, which im sure i could pull open if i really wanted. Anyone had any experience with the fiamma door "security 46 pro" - see this link (door locks) , or a similar product. what about the Fiamma Safe Door - on same link as above. Anyone got any other ideas, preferably cheap ones! Oh, the caravan door is a stable door - if that makes a difference.

many thanks, phil


----------



## 96302 (Sep 15, 2005)

i just noticed the link doesnt work properly - sorry  . The locks are found by clinking on the accessories button and then security.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

We do the same, straps across front doors leave via caravan door.

I am planning on fitting the Fiamma Safe door, not sure how you will get on having a stable door - maybe place it over the join of the two sections, or you may be better using the Security one 31 or 46, this will cover both doors.

Not sure if there are any other products, iwould be interested to know if anyone else does


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've always seen the caravan door as the weak point -fairly flimsy and with a plasticky lock, and the cab doors as much stronger. Wouldn't it make more sense to leave by the cab doors and reinforce the inside of the van door with some sort of bolt or similar ? There is a photo of a wooden wedge designed and made by ??? on the site somewhere.

(Sorry ???, I can't remember who you are !)

G

Edit: See MarcleLeisure's photos on the Members Photos


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

I know what you mean Grizzly, think it was me old mate Pussers design.

It was, here's the link Pussers door lock


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

That's the one ! Thanks . I think the one on Marcle Leisure was for a device to remove the vent cover from a gas water heater without removing finger nails in the process.

G


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly, don't think Marcleleisures pic is of door security, think it has something to do with the truma water heater cover


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We fitted Fiamma safe doors on our last two M/Hs. What I like about them is that they provide a visual deterrent as well as making it a bit more difficult to open. Let's face it, if they REALLY want to get in then they will, whatever you do. Our modus opperandi when leaving the van parked up is to deadlock the cab doors, leave by the van door and apply the safe door.
One other point worth mentioning is that the "frame" model can be better than the normal model if adapted properly - and it's considerably cheaper. If you have enough door gap to insert the tongue (few have in my experience) you fit it as normal, then drill & tap two 8mm holes in the backplate and bolt through the van wall with a piece of 30mm x 6mm steel plate as a backing plate. If you can also screw the tongue into the door frame as well then double strength is yours. If the tongue won't fit in the gap between door and frame you simply saw it off and use the bolt-through fixing. This also has the advantage that you put the through bolts where you want them - not where Fiamma has decided they should go. Fiammas location is bound to be just behing your furniture fixings or similar.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I have the cheaper type of Fiamma door lock but am very pleased with it, not only as an extra security device when leaving the van, but also I lock it when travelling as have always thought that if Jess ever got off her travel restraint she could conceivably jump up at the door and easily open it from the inside, to my mind it has a 'visual' security look about it to a casual passer by but is neat and not too intrusive. An excellent £25 spent to me.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

The Safe Door lock is an excellent product, I have one on the main door positioned in such a way to cover the top and bottom stable doors and also one on my largest locker where I keep my sporting equipment. The other product thats really good is the small lock that you can fit on the front Ducato doors on the inside. Theres no drilling you just position them under the arm rest screws. This lock replaces the strap set if you have one on each door. No way they can unpick them from the outside.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Tony Wrote

"The other product thats really good is the small lock that you can fit on the front Ducato doors on the inside. Theres no drilling you just position them under the arm rest screws. This lock replaces the strap set if you have one on each door. No way they can unpick them from the outside".

Tony,

Can you let me have the details of this system Please  

Don


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Don. I thought it was a fiamma product, maybe wrong. I purchased mine from Essanjay the Fiat people in Poole. They werent cheap but an excellent product and very easy to fit. As you turn the key you turn a block which sits in behind the door frame making it impossible to open from the outside


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Don

I think these are what you are looking for Locks. Not Cheap and as they are a dead lock make it more difficult to get out of the front door in a fire ( no worries for us with our layout). Good piece of mind though....


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Tony Wrote
> 
> "The other product thats really good is the small lock that you can fit on the front Ducato doors on the inside. Theres no drilling you just position them under the arm rest screws. This lock replaces the strap set if you have one on each door. No way they can unpick them from the outside".
> 
> ...


>>
Don,
I think Tony maybe referring to the HeoSafe locks which are widely available. We got ours from Brownhills - they seem very effective but not cheap (over £100), although ours have not been put to the test.
Robin


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Thats the ones. Dont think I paid that much for them though (£149) Try essenjay for a price


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

Have you considered the Fiamma Security Handle for the Caravan Door. It can be positioned to partly obscure the Door Lock when closed and solves the problem of two part Stable Doors. It has the added advantage of providing a secure handle for safely entering and leaving the vehicle (especially good for the disabled or infirm).

I discussed the options for the Vehicle Cab doors (and side and rear doors on van conversions) with Dave Newell (Diamond Dave) and came to the conclusion that Deadbolts are better than deadlocks. There are two options with these.

1. Operated by the vehicle central locking or a separate electrical Deadbolt circuit. The only problem with this is external access by emergency services, to a vehicle that has all doors locked from the inside, in case of fire or accident. One door should be manually deadbolt locked only and from the outside ( Dave suggests the sliding side door).

2. Manual locks on all doors key operated. OK but on some vehicles this will mean Deadbolting 5 doors.

I suppose it depends on how much security is required and at what cost.

Regards,

Mike C.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies.

I thought (wrongly it seems) that deadbolts and deadlocks where the same.

I would like to fit one that will operate with the vehicle self locking system.
Is it a simple DIY job or are some skills (which I'm sadly lacking these days) involved.

I'll have to wait now until we get back in June. If some degree of skill is required I'll get Dave Newell http://www.davenewell.co.uk/ to fit them at the Lincoln Show.

Don


----------



## 96302 (Sep 15, 2005)

grizzly, i agree that in most cases the cab doors are stronger, except i just dont trust the locks on our 20 year old talbot - even the dealer we purchased her from said as much and recommended using a strap between the handles to tie them together. I was guessing it would be cheaper to beef up the security on the caravan door rather than replace both cab door locks.
Phil


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

I had my new TV taken from my van this year ( Had it Saturday it went Monday the van was parked on the driveway. I was tuning in the TV and freeview box on Sunday ). they got in though the Caravan door by ripping the handle and lock off using a pinch bar. This not only left a hole where the handle should have been but also a 2nd hole in the door.

On having the door replaced (£900 all in ouch) I inquired regarding better locks.
I was advised most locks can be ripped off from the van, if someone wants to get inside. Which would do a lot damage than just a door.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

ours came with 2 hard wood bars that slot into latches that are bolted thru the entire door . they are inside and almost bullet proof , very inexpensive and strong . i must admit though they are diy built by a previous owner but hes made a great job . the cab doors have exterior locking dead bolts to finnish the job . theres also an alarm system would you believe . :lol:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I've always seen the caravan door as the weak point -fairly flimsy and with a plasticky lock, and the cab doors as much stronger.


Hi,

sorry, but that is not correct!

While the cab doors themselves may be stronger than the caravan door, they have (at least on all Fiat Ducato based vans) a very weak point, and that is the lock! Even dim-witted low-lifes can crack a Ducato door lock with almost no effort and practically noiseless.

I would also vote against _straps_ to secure the cab doors, as they can easily be cut apart after having smashed or cut out a window. Better use a chain with a padlock or something like that.

Regarding caravan doors: After an attempted nightly burglary on our van (via the cab door!) we have fitted an additional box-type lock (same as sometimes used for domestic doors) to our caravan door. This looks quite neat from the outside, however I am fully aware that this lock will (like any other) not withstand a brute-force attack to the uninhabited van. It might however, that is at least what I hope, make the opportunist thief decide to look for an easier prey.

For the cab doors we now use the "Knackerschreck" (search for this word to find pics), an outfit made of steel which deadlocks both cab doors and the steering wheel at the same time. A bit heavy, but sturdy and from the outside it really looks deterring.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Found this when i searched for "knackerschreck" Boff

http://www.mobiletouren.de/Tipps_un...ck_von_WOMO/body_knackerschreck_von_womo.html

Looks very strong, i use something that does a similar thing - two of the coiled type bike locks joined together.
Will be getting a Fiamma Sure Lock fitted to the back (caravan) door.

Chris


----------



## 96302 (Sep 15, 2005)

> I would also vote against straps to secure the cab doors, as they can easily be cut apart after having smashed or cut out a window. Better use a chain with a padlock or something like that.


Id not thought of that Boff - thanks. will invest in something stronger. Oh, and ive ordered a fiamma safe lock, ill let you know how this not-so-handyman goes fitting it!


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We have the Fiamma door plates on door and lockers and Heo bolts in cab.

One little tip on the fiamma locks is to grease or light oil to the bolt in which you put the key.
They seem to stick specially in this damp weather


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I think it is ridiculous that you pay £40k +++ for a motorhome with crap locks. 
I was sitting in traffic today beside a big white prison van .. it struck me, this is a van conversion not unlike a motorhome, 
less windows and no beds of course but I bet it doesn't have crap locks .. just a thought ... :roll:

:idea: Ideal for home builder :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

